# Adopted Dog with separation anxiety/adding second dog to help?



## patcurt

Hi

I am brand new to this forum today. I have been searching for answers all over the internet and decided to try this. Sorry if I am a little long winded but would like you to know the "whole" story. We (husband and I) adopted a beautiful Shih Tuz from the humane society in October 2010 who was picked up as a stray and never claimed. she basically slept with one eye open for two weeks and just laid in her dog bed for most of the day. I knew that it would take time so just tried to win her over slowly.

She also trembled constantly and kept a very low profile.

She basically steered clear of me and attached herself to my husband. When my husband left Molly went crazy, crying, scratching the door and whining. (even if I was home) She has now resigned herself to the fact that he will probably return but watches out the window from the back of the couch. Molly will seek me out when she wants to play and she seems to be getting better.

My question is - would another dog for her to be with help? She loves to play with the small dog next to my mother and seems to like other dogs. My husband is against having two dogs (we adopted Molly eight months after our beloved dog died at age 14 and I don't think he wants to go through that another two times)

Not sure if this has anything to do with anything, but certain things have led us to believe she was abused. She hides under the bed if voices are raised. Any long object (yard stick, canes etc) are used and she sees them off she goes under the bed.

Thank you. And if you need any clarification from all my rambling please let me know.

Pat


----------



## Cracker

Another dog MAY help, but it's a risky proposition...it may stress her even further. When dogs have separation issues from humans, a dog is not necessarily going to fill that void. I don't recommend it. 

I think your best bet is to see about a small training class that deals with shy or fearful dogs, a visit by a trainer who can do the same and have you interact with the dog more to bond to her somewhat. Do you know how old she is? Is there anyway to set up doggy playdates with some other small dogs and see how that goes? How much walking/exercise and socialization with the world does she get? What sort of training do you do with her?

Check out the fearful dog thread http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/76946-fearful-dog-thread-ii.html
and www.fearfuldogs.com for information and support.


----------



## spotted nikes

I love having multiple dogs, and I do think they keep each other company, but for true sep anxiety, I don't think another dog would help. 
What I would do, is make sure that you are the one who feeds, trains, walks her. Walking for about 40 min twice a day will help her bond to you, as well as release energy which will help reduce anxiety. Doing some basic training with her will help build her confidence.

You might see if your neighbor would let their dog come over and play with her frequently.


----------



## patcurt

Thank you for your responses. According to the shelter they believe she is about 1-2 years old. Probably more like 2 years. I am the one who feeds her, gives her treats and plays with her. I walk her but not as much as I should since it is very hard to walk on our streets. We just go out into the yard (we have about an acre) Once spring comes I was thinking of taking her to a place we have near us that is miles of paved walking trails.

I have looked into training since I can't seem to get her to listen to me. I had no problems with my other dog but she was totally bonded to me.

Molly has a very short attention span so my husband felt that group training should not be done first. The local humane society gave us a number of a trainer that comes to your home. I will be calling her soon. (my husband just had back surgery so we are waiting till he is somewhat better)

My husband will be thrilled about your responses to a second dog. He really does not want one. I guess that was just my desire to have a dog that was bonded to me (like my baby that has passed) I am happy that we decided to rescue a dog though and I am sure that with more time it will be OK

Thank you again.

Edited to add: socialization - she basically goes with my husband to the hardware store, with me to run errands. She is not fearful of other people or animals. No other small dogs in neighborhood. The small dog she plays with is next to my mother in law who my husband is with twice a week.

Just one more question. Sorry for being a pest. My husband thinks that doggy daycare once or twice a week might help Molly realize that we will return and that she will get to play with other dogs, We looked at a couple but one that we liked actually has only small dogs on Tues and Thursdays. I personally think that this might make her worse since she was abandoned once. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## spotted nikes

You could try doggie daycare and just leave her for an hour or so the first time. See how she does, and gradually increase the time. Really check out the daycare. Make sure there aren't that many dogs out at once, and the ratio of dogs to people. Also do they try to group the dogs based on size/temperment to avoid problems. Also do they require proof of current vaccinations...not just say the dogs must be vaccinated, but actually check.


----------



## patcurt

I did not like the attitudes of the first day care we checked. The second does require proof of vaccinations. I have to bring in paperwork. 

The only grouping they have is small dogs and big dogs. But there is a separate area if the dog is having problems (scared etc) I believe they only have two people working at a time.

Thank you for treating a newbie so nice. I stopped going to a lot of forums because of the attitudes to new posters. Thank you so much


----------

